# $500 to spend at Crutchfield...



## astro2001 (Sep 9, 2012)

...and what should I buy? 

I know some folks say they are expensive, but I need to spend this credit nonetheless on something. My house is due to finish construction in March. They've just finished the pre-wiring for 7.1 in a large family/kitchen room area, and 5.1 in a small (13x13) media room.

I currently own no equipment, so where could I throw the first $400 at Crutchfield to get the most bang for my buck at this point in the process?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Well we certainly love to spend other people's money :spend:!!! But seriously, we need to know a bit about what you need from you system. How big is you room, what kind of quality are you looking for, etc. We are happy to help, we just need a rough budget & a little direction.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Looking at the website they don't really have a huge selection I would say the Onkyo tx nr515 for 329 :gulp:

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_580TXN515/Onkyo-TX-NR515.html


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

See, this is the problem. We can spend money, but will this be what you really need? Depending on the system you need, $400 might be just a part of the AVR cost.


----------



## astro2001 (Sep 9, 2012)

Good points. I should have provided more context. I guess my budget for this area will be around $1000 for receiver and speakers since I'll be mainly watching TV, some movies (mostly kids stuff), and streaming music. (I will have a second dedicated media room.)

Diagram of my 7.1 room is below. It is a large space with 11 foot ceilings. I am planning to have the two speakers in the sunroom/kitchen as zone 2, so I can hopefully use it a couple ways:

1. 5.1 and stereo L/R in zone 2 when watching TV
2. All-stereo when streaming music
3. Control volume independently in zone 2 if necessary

I like the Onkyo TX-NR515 suggestion, since it seems in budget and it could do all this, right? 

Also, when I was at Crutchfield, I noticed that they have a special on Polk speakers. Buy over $499 and get their basic subwoofer for free. Since this is actually my first system, I imagine it will be good enough for me and general family use. I am thinking about six MC80 in-ceiling and not sure what center channel will be. (Also not sure if this small sub will be adequate for this space, but the MC80's apparently will compensate?) 

So maybe I'm answering my own question... I just thought that the experts might have a conscensus like "whatever speakers/receiver you buy, you also definitely need _____." And if that was sold at Crutchfield, all the better and I could spend my money on speakers somewhere lower-priced than Crutchfield.

And if anyone has thoughts on this equipment in this volume of space, I'd welcome that too! Thanks.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Well if you have 1000 then I would buy your receiver elsewhere like on a4l and getting something like this.... 
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

This one being cheaper but not a bad receiver 
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

And maybe use your credit for speakers and a sub and for cables check out www.monoprice.com great prices


----------



## astro2001 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. Can I inquire as to why these instead of the first one you suggested? Just trying to understand all this. Is it because of the larger area that you think I need a 7.2?

I also have to say, even though I am admittedly on a budget, I feel uneasy about this "factory refurbished" bit on these. I feel like I'm too new at this to even know if I have been sent a lemon...


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Factory refurbished is actually an excellent route to take. Usually a good portion of the guts are replaced and you are left with sometimes a used exterior, new guts or new exterior and perfectly good guts. Either way, factory refurbished means the mfg has tested the item to their same production acceptance criteria, and they will usually back it up with some type of guarantee or warranty.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Many people here have purchased refurbished units from A4L and have been extrmemly pleased. They have a one year warranty - and in some cases, you can extend the warranty for an additional fee.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I would use it to buy:


Oppo BDP-105
Onkyo PR-SC5509
Marantz MM7055. And with the purchace of the AMP, Crutchfield will take $400 off the price of the Matching Marantz Pre-AMP


----------



## astro2001 (Sep 9, 2012)

8086 said:


> I would use it to buy:
> 
> 
> Oppo BDP-105
> ...


Thanks, but this just overshot my budget and requirements by a long way...


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

It's tough to do on a grand, but since you do have the credit, I like the A4L AVR's that JQueen link'd. You might try these Klipschs from Crutchfields

http://www.crutchfield.com/fg_12700_FFBrand%7cKlipsch/Klipsch-Surround-Sound-Speaker-Systems.html

I just don't think inwall speakers can keep up with box's. If you must, you could add a pair for the 2nd room. That should keep you under a grand. Hope this helps.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

astro2001 said:


> Thanks, but this just overshot my budget and requirements by a long way...



Other than a decent HTIB, (Onkyo, Cambridge, Focal Dome, Bose) $500 aint going to get you much in the way of an okay home theater. Perhaps a Decent Yamaha Reciever. Maybe a set of Klipsch Bookshelf and a matching center channel. Since those channels carry about 90% of the sound, you can get by with out the surrounds and subwoofer. I just hope you will have carpet in your new home. Because those horn tweeters can be a bit bright in a tiled room. 

Or maybe you could sell the Gift Card for a little below face value, then use the cash to buy some higher quality used gear?


----------



## astro2001 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks. I will have a dedicated space for a home theater, so this space will be mainly for watching TV, streaming music, and kids movies. I said in another post that this will ideally be the minivan parked next to my Ferrari.

Because it is near the kitchen as part of the great room, my wife and I compromised on going with a clean look with in-ceiling. So my question is what is a decent set-up I can get for this application for around $1000, half of which needs to be spent at Crutchfields.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I would avoid them unless you have the cash to spend. It's just not worth the time or effort or cutting up fresh drywall in a new home; You will eventually want to upgrade them and when that time comes, you will find two very unsightly holes in your walls which the new speakers won't fit in to. _Good in wall speakers will be hard to come by on a low budget._ I Have some JBL in-wall speakers I don't use because the ones included with the TV sound just as good. 

I know there are better options out there. But given that you have to spend half at crutchfield. I would buy:
*Proposition #1*
BOSE (Puts on Suit) Option 1 or Option 2. And/or a Onkyo or Yamaha Reciever



*Proposition #2*
No receiver required, this will consume your entire HT Budget (plus a tiny bit extra)- Paradigm Millenia CT. It is self amplified and will accept an analog and digital input from your TV, cable, or media player. :hsd:



*Proposition #3*
Onkyo TX-NR515 or TX-NR414 and Focal 5.1
I would look else where for a receiver, get your speakers from Crutchfield because I think Newegg or Accessories For Less has the Onkyo TX-NR607 for around $300.


*DO NOT OPEN... DO NOT CLICK THIS BUTTON! >>>>>* 



[BANANA]For Blu-Ray, media streaming, etc I'd find a used PS3 on craigslist for $100-200.[/BANANA]
*DO NOT OPEN... DO NOT CLICK THIS BUTTON! >>>>>* 



If I were on a (roughly) $1,000 budget. Number Two is the route I would take for myself. The extra $200 is money well spent on very, very good speakers. *Plus the Wife acceptance factor on this system is super high and you cannot put a price on that* :T:bigsmile::T


----------



## astro2001 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you. These are all good options, but I feel like I'm getting more confused. Perhaps I should have asked my initial question this way:

I have a $500 credit at Crutchfield's. Other than receiver, speakers, or other electronic equipment, is there anything else that I should consider buying that Crutchfield's might sell?


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

You clearly are just buying things you don't need. Don't let these people trick you into consumerism. Sell the credits here. I'm in for 60 cents on the dollar. Let the auction begin.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

astro2001 said:


> Thank you. These are all good options, but I feel like I'm getting more confused. Perhaps I should have asked my initial question this way:
> 
> I have a $500 credit at Crutchfield's. Other than receiver, speakers, or other electronic equipment, is there anything else that I should consider buying that Crutchfield's might sell?



Crutchfield only sells so little, What exactly do you want? What are your goals?
Maybe $500 on a new bedroom plasma TV? Maybe a pair of EPIC sennheiser headphones?








bamabum said:


> you clearly are just buying things you don't need. Don't let these people trick you into consumerism. Sell the credits here. I'm in for 60 cents on the dollar. Let the auction begin.



:TT I'm in at 0.61¢


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

I am clearly in much more need than the last poster and as such must up my bid to 75 cents on the dollar.

If I were you (not knowing you) I would buy great gifts for the family for upcoming b-days / holidays. 

Or these look really nice http://www.crutchfield.com/p_532CLPHON/Harman-Kardon-CL.html

Anyone that needs to know what to buy with extra money does not need anything so donate it to the poor saps building their theater beyond their budget.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

bamabum said:


> I am clearly in much more need than the last poster and as such must up my bid to 75 cents on the dollar.
> 
> If I were you (not knowing you) I would buy great gifts for the family for upcoming b-days / holidays.
> 
> ...


0.7550¢ on the dollar


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow a Audiophile iPhone Speaker < $1000...

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_033COCNPRT/Denon-DSD-300-Cocoon-Portable.html?tp=47746

I can afford it if you give me 82 cents on the dollar.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

bamabum said:


> Wow a Audiophile iPhone Speaker < $1000...
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/p_033COCNPRT/Denon-DSD-300-Cocoon-Portable.html?tp=47746
> 
> I can afford it if you give me 82 cents on the dollar.


I strongly disagree. I have heard this Bower and Wilkins A7 and it sounds better than a lot of stereo speakers costing more than a grand. It's three Better than the $1,100 Bose acousic wave.


----------

